# carbon copy cloner, cron, et 10.4



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2005)

je viens de passer deux serveurs sous 10.4.3.
carbon copy cloner fonctionne sans probleme en manuel, mais impossible d'utiliser la planification.
le fichier ccc est bien present dans etc, mais ne se declenche pas à l'heure programmé.
il y a un changement dans la gestion de cron sous 10.4 ?
merci


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2005)

le fichier crontab :


# The periodic and atrun jobs have moved to launchd jobs
# See /System/Library/LaunchDaemons
#
# minute	hour	mday	month	wday	who	command
50	12	*	*	*	root	/etc/ccc.nRZx8BXI.txt >> /private/var/log/cccron.log ## CCC task: test


il ne manquerait pas un truc du genre en tete de fichier ?

# /etc/crontab
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/etc:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
HOME=/var/log


----------



## ficelle (18 Novembre 2005)

je suis tout seul à utiliser cette solution pour faire des backup automatique de serveurs ?

une solution alternative ?


----------



## FjRond (18 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout seul à utiliser cette solution pour faire des backup automatique de serveurs ?
> 
> une solution alternative ?


CCC ne fonctionne pas avec Tiger.


----------



## ficelle (18 Novembre 2005)

depuis 10.4.2, CCC fonctionne à nouveau, mais là n'est pas la question....


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il ne manquerait pas un truc du genre en tete de fichier ?
> 
> # /etc/crontab
> SHELL=/bin/sh
> ...


J'ai regardé à droite et à gauche et en effet ces déclarations sont en en-tête.

Comme solution alternative, chez nous, nous utilisons Bacula : http://www.bacula.org/

Nous avons eu quelques peines à le paramétrer (sauvegarde sur bande multiples et tout le tralala) mais maintenant cela tourne comme une horloge. Par contre, ici, c'est sur Linux. Mais Bacula est donné pour fonctionner sur os X etc.

Si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## ficelle (18 Novembre 2005)

merci starmac.
j'ai telechargé et installé bacula, mais c'est vraiment trop unix pour moi.
vivement une mise à jour de ccc


----------

